# Hello from Denmark/Japan



## Nashayla

Hi!
I am new here. I mainly live in Japan but got studies ATM I am on exchange at University of Copenhagen.

I am 23 years old and very open minded, like to speak my mind, easygoing, love humor, like manga and anime and I admire Okita Souji. I adore kimono and love the Feudal Japan. I love eagles, lions and dolphins and do badminton on high level. I play piano and violin and like to draw in my spare time. I am a University student in my last year and looking for a job in Kansai in Japan. ATM I am working on a manga named "Guardians" and I will soon publish it on this site. I only work on the manga in my spare time and have no intention of making it into something serious.

Nash

Moderation note:  Link removed by admin.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Nash, welcome to the site.


----------



## felix

Welcome Nash, I hope that you enjoy your time here. See you around.


----------



## Nickie

Welcome to the forums, Nash.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi and welcome to WF, Nashayla.


----------



## Italy

Welcome! I can't wait for you to finish your manga. I've always loved a good one. Anime too, especially Hetalia.


----------



## Our_Pneuma

You're a busy 23-year-old, Nash. Thanks for taking the time to join WF. Don't be surprised if you regularly find time to be a part of this creative melting pot.

Enjoy!


----------

